# CPT 58145 and 58561



## peachey00 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm wondering what the best way to code the scenario below. The fibroid was removed vaginally and the remainder of the fibroid was removed via hysteroscope. 

Scenario: Prolapsing submucous fibroid
A toothed tenaculum was then placed on the fibroid using the Bovie and scissors.The fibroid was then enucleated out through the vagina and able to be removed largely intact. The fibroid measured 6 cm in diameter. The hysteroscope was then placed in
the large 24 French bipolar resectoscope was then inserted into the cervical os with visualization of the cavity, including visualization of 
the one of ostia. There was a significant portion of the fibroid arising from the posterior fundal portion of uterus. This was able
to be resected with the Wolf bipolar, multiple fragments of the fibroid were removed

I appreciate your help!


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 1, 2016)

According to NCCI, 58561 is mutually exclusive to 58145 and no modifier will bypass the edit


----------

